# AFSCME De-Endorses Dean HA!



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Gotta love the Union.........

Way to show unwavering support eh? The AP reports that Gerald McEntee is worried about the impact of Dean's ailing campaign on the union. So he's withdrawing the AFSCME endorsement.
 
AFSCME spokeswoman Roberta Heine said _"they discussed the future of the campaign and they reaffirmed their commitment to beating George Bush."_

Who the F*ck is they? probably not the rank and file. My phone never rang and I got no e-mail lately. Maybe they should write-in Gore for another chance, the lame fools!
:lol:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> Gotta love the Union.........
> 
> Way to show unwavering support eh? The AP reports that Gerald McEntee is worried about the impact of Dean's ailing campaign on the union. So he's withdrawing the AFSCME endorsement.
> 
> ...


MPD61,
Does this surprise you about AFSCME. They are about as loyal as Siegfried and Roy's white tigar. The union should keep their mouth shut until there is a clear front runner. :sb:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Great, A union with no balls.... They can't even stand behind their political endorsement because he "might" lose.

Hope they back their members better than that... "Well Joe, we tha' Union do agree with yous guys, but since it doesn't look like you'll win tha' case on a new contract, we have to withdraw our assistance."


----------

